# [Guide] How To Flash A Custom Rom On Your Droid X



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

____________________

IMPORTANT UPDATE
____________________

**[Warning!]**
The .621 system update that Verizon is currently pushing to the Droid X has potential to render your device without root access.
Worse yet, it *breaks the ability to use ANY SBF file currently available*...and any attempt to do so will brick your phone.
Developers are currently working on un-bricking the users who have already taken the .621 update and attempted an SBF.
This may or may not prove to be successful.

*If your System Version is ends in .621 you cannot use this guide!*

*[Root Access]*
There is currently no root method available for the 621 update.
However, users have reported that OTA RootKeeper from the Android Market will maintain root access if you run it *before* accepting the update.
Keep in mind: If you go this route...you can't go back.
And if you even soft-brick your phone on this new system version: there is no method of undoing it.
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1517985 This SBF should work. Still no root method or ability to use prior SBFs.
Developers are unlikely to port their roms to the new base. And you'll never be able to return to .340/.596/.602/.605 or anywhere else for that matter. Thus: *if you take this update, you won't be able to run a custom rom ever again. *(Unless ports are made [unlikely]).
Root Method Achieved for .621
____________________

Estimated Time To Complete
____________________

1-2 Hours

____________________

What You'll Need
____________________

-Root Access
-Know your System Version (Settings>About Phone)
-Titanium Backup (A pro Key isn't *needed* but I recommend one)
-Bookmark Backup
-Droid 2 Bootstrap
-3Gigs free space on your SD card (estimate).
-A Rom of your Choice:

--Liberty is a great rom. Especially for someone who is new to this whole process, as you can put whatever Blur you want back in!
--MIUI is an excellent rom. It offers SUPERB customization, a beautiful interface, and awesome themes!
--CyanogenMod is another excellent choice. It offers superb customization on top of an AOSP experience.
--Any other Rom that is running on your System Version (Settings>About Phone).

____________________

Before We Flash
____________________

- Root your phone using the above link as a guide. (It's as simple as downloading a small program on your computer and plugging your phone in.)

- Install all of the applications Above. If you previously purchased Droid X Bootstrap, you may install This instead. It was compiled using the Droid 2 Bootstrap Source and will work perfectly.

- Boot into ClockworkMod Recovery using Droid 2 Bootstrap. Press: "Bootstrap Recovery" (if a SuperUser permission request pops up, accept it) and then "Reboot Recovery."

- Navigate to the "Backup and Restore" option with your volume keys and select it with the camera button. Select Backup. Let the process run.

- Once the Backup is complete, Navigate to the Reboot option.

- Open "Contacts" on your phone. Press the "Options" hard-key and find the "Import/Export" option. Export your contacts to your SD card.

- Open "Titanium Backup" and press the "Options" hard-key. Then press "Batch." Run the "Backup all User Apps" tool and wait for the process to complete.

- Open "Backup Bookmarks" and backup your browser bookmarks.

____________________

Installing Your Rom
____________________

- Make Sure the Rom you want to install is using the same System Version as the one you're currently on. The Cyanogen "Official" Builds are actually still on froyo while the newest versions are on 4.5.605 or 4.5.602 (either work).

- Put the Rom's .zip on your SD card.

- Use Droid 2 Bootstrap to reboot into recovery again. (Bootstrap Recovery > Reboot Recovery)

- Do a factory reset from within this menu.

- Navigate to "Install zip from SDcard" and select your Rom. Say "yes" to the install and wait for the process to complete.

- Reboot. Congratulations! Your phone should now boot up into the new Rom!

____________________

Restoring Our Applications/Contacts/Etc.
____________________

- Open the Android Market and you'll be prompted to log in.

- Download Titanium Backup / Bookmark Backup once again.

- Open Titanium Backup and open the "Batch" area again. Run the "Restore User Apps" option.
--It is always recommended to restore the "App Only" with this option. Any application data that you restore MAY cause Force Closes. However, it is up to you what you want to do here. Personally, I've often restored Application Data...and rarely does it cause a problem. When a problem DOES occur, fixing is as simple as Booting into CWM > Factory Reset > Reinstall Rom.

- Restore Your Bookmarks with the Bookmark Backup application.

- Open the "Contacts" application and import the contacts you saved earlier.
--This is only Necessary if you don't allow Google to backup your contacts to their servers.

____________________

IMPORTANT NOTES!!!
____________________

- When you're using a 2nd-init Rom (Cyanogen / MIUI) DO NOT use Droid 2 Bootstrap to boot into CWM once the Rom has been installed. You must either boot into recovery using the Power Menu or via Rom Manager's Recovery option.

- If you don't like the Rom you tried...you can restore the Backup you made in CWM. This may not work if you tried a 2nd-init Rom and decided against it. You'll then have to SBF, Re-Root, And Restore.

- Anybody who flashes custom Roms frequently has probably messed up at some point...or simply wanted a fresh start. That is where a SBF comes in handy. SBFing your phone isn't as scary as you may think. Follow this guide and you'll be golden. http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/

____________________

SPECIAL THANKS
____________________

Google, For making Android!
SyNiK4L, For The SBF tutorial.
razorloves, For the Root tutorial.
Framework43, For the never-ending Droid X support.
cvpcs, for the original 2nd-init exploit.
DroidXChat, for ENDLESS 2nd-init bug fixing.
The Developers...of the wonderful roms/hacks/scripts/apks/etc we all love and appreciate.
And to EACH and EVERY helpful community member out there who helps wherever they can!

*I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone. Nor is anyone else. You have chosen to do this, and whatever happens is on YOU. That being said: I'm sure there are countless members who would be more than happy to help should something go wrong.*


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Bump && Future Expansion Post.
(SBF, Bricking, Etc.)


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

1-2 hours ? I guess if youre drunk it would take that long. Shouldn't take more than 15 minutes

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

hillbilliegreg said:


> 1-2 hours ? I guess if youre drunk it would take that long. Shouldn't take more than 15 minutes
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


For a first time user?
Who is backing everything up?
And reading every step between moving forward?

Titanium Backup itself takes 10 minutes to run on my phone.
Making a Nandroid another 10.
Finding the Rom...and downloading it.

Do you really want me to tell the new users...
Hey, get this done in 10 minutes. And they end up not setting enough time aside?


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Its a great write up, especially for newbies who haven't flashed a ROM before.

Good job!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

